# when is the rut?



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

I have two sets of questions when is the rut in Nd usually? and are the deer callable and what should I try? I have a grunt/bleat call. Do i rattle? what time of year should I try this technique? I am watching all these videos of whitetails doing this and wondering how it happens in ND?

thanks


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

huntnmike said:


> I have two sets of questions when is the rut in Nd usually? and are the deer callable and what should I try? I have a grunt/bleat call. Do i rattle? what time of year should I try this technique? I am watching all these videos of whitetails doing this and wondering how it happens in ND?
> 
> thanks


Here in SD. its around the second week of November. Really don't think we are that much different. As for your other questions. I haven't or need to use them. During the rut the bucks could be just about anywhere at anytime! If you go out before the rut, Pre-rut set up as close as you can to their bedding area. Meaning, DO NOT set up just on the edge or right in it. Reason being, your bigger bucks a lot of the time are the last ones to the feeding area. Meaning, you will have a better chance seeing them sooner before it gets to dark!!!!!


----------

